# Digging in water bowl



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So my perfectly well behaved, never destructive Penny ( , ya right) has a thing for water bowls / buckets. She destroyed four plastic buckets before I got smart and switched to a stainless steel bowl, but now I can't keep her from "digging" in the water. The bowl holds a gallon of water and as soon as I fill it up and put it out in the garage for the dogs, Penny will start digging in it and splashing the water all over the place and then she will eventually dump the entire bowl over. This means that the dogs end up going without water because she dumps it out every day! 

I've caught her doing this to the water in the house and I've corrected her with that bowl, but she does it when I'm at work, so when I come home the water bowl outside is always empty. Does anyone else have a dog that does this or any suggestions on how to get her to stop doing this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a link to a few ideas.
http://www.coondawgs.com/forum/view...sid=9cb62982efb54edb6027d620572ae12f&start=15


----------

